# My Siberian beauty, Inishka



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

post and photo deleted


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Inishka is beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

definitely maturing with beauty where do you live then ?


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

what a beauty all your hard work paid off


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She is a sweetie :001_wub: What a gorgeous fluffy tail :001_wub: Hope she settles in with her new family very quickly


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

jenny armour said:


> definitely maturing with beauty where do you live then ?


I live in Slovenia 

Thanks everyone! Gosh I don't know if it's just me but Siberians seem to look older than their age-she's only 3 months and a half now!


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

So, for a little update on how they're integrating! Lena and Tim haven't growled or hissed at her as of this morning (that's what they did yesterday if they got too close to her). I am still not letting them be together in the same room without supervision. For now though I think it's going great. They're looking so funny!  Inishka is sniffing her way around every corner of my house, while Lena and Tim folllow her and curiously sit by her. They take a sniff when they can, before the little explorer hurries away from them  
Lena takes more distance than Tim. But the first thing she did this morning when she saw Inishka is walk up to her, sniff her, and try to lick her around her face!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks like she will become a big chunky fluffball!  Welcome, Inishka xx


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

photo deleted


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Aww she is gorgeous! 

That is one perfect little cat family - I am awfully jealous.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

HeartofClass said:


> Well what can I say? It's day two of integrating my 6, 5 and 3 month babies. This just happened:
> 
> Lena, Tim and Inishka - YouTube
> 
> ...


Awwwwwww :001_wub: :001_wub: congratulations !! you must be so pleased :001_wub:

It's heartwarming isnt it :001_wub: When i got my two norwegian forest kittens , my mr fuzzy (persian) accepted them right away  I was sooooooooooo pleased :001_wub:

All your babies are gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

She's a little stunner. Just look at that little beautiful face


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

absoloutly stunning!! i love the picture off them all its adoreable! xxxx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i think that cats just like to make you out to be liars lol so unpredictable. love to see them get on together


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

My little Siberian being shown the snow


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_shes gorgeous, i love the picture of them all together._


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

photos deleted


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Me want me want! xx :001_tt1:


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

CatPatrol said:


> Me want me want! xx :001_tt1:


No sir, I want the cat from your signature :001_wub: Who's that stunning creature with those beautiful potruding eyes?

(photo deleted)


----------

